# Fertilizing how late is to late for nitrogent.



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am getting ready to bale again an I was wondering how late is really to late to fertilize with nitrogent. I am hooping to get another cutting in late October as long as the weather holds up as I usually can but the yield is low. And I am trying to decide if I want to fertilize after this cutting or not as my soil test say not to fertilize with nitrogent last September 1. But?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What type of hay are you growing? Might be a dumb question on my part. :huh:

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

r82230 said:


> What type of hay are you growing? Might be a dumb question on my part. :huh:
> 
> Larry


Sorry it is Bermuda grass.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the last date to apply nitrogen fertilizer would depend on when you actually have a killing frost.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> I think the last date to apply nitrogen fertilizer would depend on when you actually have a killing frost.


That is usually around end of October beginning of November.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How many more weeks of night time temperatures of 60 or above will you have. Bermudagrass doesn't grow much after night time temperatures begin going below 60 degrees F. What you might consider, if you have cattle to feed hay to, is fertilizing immediately after you get the bales up and letting the bermudagrass grow for standing hay for the cattle to graze after the first frost.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

vhaby said:


> How many more weeks of night time temperatures of 60 or above will you have. Bermudagrass doesn't grow much after night time temperatures begin going below 60 degrees F. What you might consider, if you have cattle to feed hay to, is fertilizing immediately after you get the bales up and letting the bermudagrass grow for standing hay for the cattle to graze after the first frost.


I would say at least 3-5 weeks before night temps drop below 60 as it is not uncommon for it to be in the 90's during the day in October.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The problem with applying nitrogen late in the fall is it pulls from the roots. Grasses need a good deep root going into winter.


----------

